# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  Ubuntu 64-bit Gaming Guides

## Perfect Storm

Most of them are building the latest version and/or installing commercial games on Ubuntu 64-bit.



Special thanks to Cappy for his insightful posts regarding gaming on 64-bit and his amazing getlibs application which makes things alot more easier.

Feedback are very welcome.
Please report back typos and broken links.
If you have a wish/request of a guide, please post it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546136

FULL LIST

http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/guides:start
(click the [more info] link to see full information of the game, like screenshot and video. It also contains info if the game exist in synaptic and if GetDeb got a package.)


Advanced Strategic Command
Alien Arena
Alien Swarm
Alien Swarm: The Telic Campaign
Ardentryst 
Arkanoid: Space Ball
AssaultCube
Astro Menace
Barbarian
Battle for Wesnoth
Battle of Survival
Beyond the Red Line
Conquest of Elysium II 
Clone Bandits
Creatures 3: Internet Edition
Dark Horizons: Lore Invasion
Darwinia
Dofus
Dominions 2: The Ascension Wars
Dominions 3: The Awakening
Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup
Doomsday
Enemy Territory: Quake Wars
Enemy Territory: Wolfenstein
Eschalon: Book I
Eternal Lands
EVE Online: Trinity
Finity Flight 2: Episode 4
Fishie Fishie
FizzBall
Free Awale
FreeCiv
FreeCol
FreeOrion
FreeRa
GalCon
Gish 
Glest
Globulation 2
Go Ollie!
H-Craft Championship
Head Over Heels
Hero of Allacrost
Hotei's Jewels: Relax
Incursion
ITeam
Jetsn'Guns
Legends
LordsAWar
Lost Labyrinth
Majesty Gold
Memonix
My Tribe
Mystic Mine
Nazghul
Nexuiz
Neverball
Neverwinter Nights
Neverwinter Nights - Premium/Official Modules
Open Arena
Open City
OpenTyrian
OpenTTD 
Paintown
Penny Arcade Adventures: On the Rain-Slick Precipice of Darkness - ep1
Penny Arcade Adventures: On the Rain-Slick Precipice of Darkness - ep2
Penumbra I: Overture
Phobia III
PlaneShift
Plee The Bear 
PokerTH
Postal 2: Share The Pain
Powder
Prey
Professor Fizzwizzle
Professor Fizzwizzle 2 (Molten Mystery)
Project Diaspora
Rigs of Rods
RiotBall
Roll'em Up
Runes of Avalon
Runes of Avalon 2 
Sauerbraten
Savage 1: The Battle for Newerth
Savage 2: A Tortured Soul
Scorched 3D
Scourge
Secret Maryo Chronicles
Shadowgrounds
Shadowgrounds Survivors
SimbaPoker
Smoking Guns
Soulfu
Space Ping Pong Match
Stargus
StarTrade
SuperTuxKart
Sword of Fargoal
Tactical OPS: Crossfire
Teeworlds
The Attack of Mutant Fruits from Outer Space 
The Mana World
Tibia
Titan Attacks
TORCS
Transfusion
Tremulous
TripleA
UFO 2000
UFO: Alien Invasion
Ultimate Stunts
Unknown Horizons
Unreal Tournament 2004
Urban Terror
Vega Strike
Vendetta Online
Vulcan
Warsow
Warzone 2100
WhichWayIsUp?
Widelands
World Of Goo
World of Padman
Wormux
X2: The Threat
X3: Reunion
Yo Frankie
Yoda Soccer
Zaz


Cedega
Dosbox (+ Dosbox Game Launcher)
ScummVM
Wine

----------


## Perfect Storm

Eschalon: Book I guide added - http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/guid...schalon_book_i

----------


## KhaaL

Could you also add uninstallation instructions?

Thanks, they look great!

----------


## matthewcraig

I am having a lot of trouble with your links.  They mostly come up with blank pages.  Anyway, Glad for your effort to get more games playable on 64-bit systems.  They are the machines of the future!

----------


## Perfect Storm

Try contact CK (Compiled Kernel), it can be that your IP is completly block. (at a time we had massive attack so we complete blocked some adresses).

----------


## Perfect Storm

> Could you also add uninstallation instructions?
> 
> Thanks, they look great!


Will do.

----------


## iblazev

Hello :Smile: 
Can anyone tell me how to get GIGI and set it up since I cannot use command mentioned above (cause I cannot connect to Net from home)?
Tnx

----------


## Perfect Storm

https://gigi.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/gigi/trunk/GG/
download all of this to folder.

No internet - then it's almost mission impossble to do some these tutorials as it requires alot of libs + dependencies  :Popcorn: 


Anyway good luck.

----------


## iblazev

> https://gigi.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/gigi/trunk/GG/
> download all of this to folder.
> 
> No internet - then it's almost mission impossble to do some these tutorials as it requires alot of libs + dependencies 
> 
> 
> Anyway good luck.


Thanx :Smile: 
 For the other libs and devs, I used: http://nonetdebs.homeip.net/
Great stuff...

----------


## Perfect Storm

Now;
Hero of Allacrost; (svn)
http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/guid...o_of_allacrost

EVE-Online;
http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/guides:64bit:eve_online

Open City;
http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/guid...t:eek:pen_city

full list;
http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/guides:64bit

----------


## Sukarn

Thanks for the guides.

If would be quite helpful if you could list them all in the first post.

----------


## Perfect Storm

> Thanks for the guides.
> 
> If would be quite helpful if you could list them all in the first post.


Done.

*New added:*

Alien Arena
Beyond the Red Line
ScummVM

----------


## Perfect Storm

*New Added*

Dominions 2: The Ascension Wars 
H-Craft Championship 
Dosbox (+ Dosbox Game Launcher)

----------


## Sukarn

Man, you're really adding great guides at a fast pace.

Keep up the good job. Its really appreaciated.

----------


## High_Yield

I reviewed the games list but did not see Open Arena...

Any thoughts or guides for 64 bit OA ?

Thanks - B

----------


## Sukarn

> I reviewed the games list but did not see Open Arena...
> 
> Any thoughts or guides for 64 bit OA ?
> 
> Thanks - B


Get openarena from getdeb.net - http://www.getdeb.net/app/OpenArena

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added

Alien Swarm
Alien Swarm: The Telic Campaign
Clone Bandits
GalCon
Lost Labyrinth
Memonix
X2: The Threat

All guides have now a full [More Info] Link which contains information of each games, with screenshots and video. (Part of the Ubuntu Gaming List).

----------


## Sukarn

> All guides have now a full [More Info] Link which contains information of each games, with screenshots and video. (Part of the Ubuntu Gaming List).


Awesome... This just keeps getting better and better.  :Smile:

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:

Nexuiz 
Open Arena
Tremulous 
Urban Terror 
Vendetta Online 
Warsow

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:

Glest (beta 3.00 + multiplayer)
ITeam
Teewars

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added

Advanced Strategic Command 
AssultCube 
Transfusion


Yeah, I know I have taken alot of FPS first, but don't worry I havn't forgotten the other genres.

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:

FreeCiv
FreeCol

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:

Darwinia
Legends
Postal 2: Share The Pain

----------


## Perfect Storm

A quick Add

Soulfu

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:

Arkanoid: Space Ball
OpenTyrian
RiotBall
Stargus

I havn't added as many recently. It's because I'm also rebuilding UGA's Game List.

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:

FreeRa 
Doomsday + frontend
Scorched 3D 
Tactical OPS: Crossfire 


Please report broken links, guide errors etc. If I don't know it I can't fix it.

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:

Eternal Lands
Cedega
PlaneShift

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:

Globulation2
TripleA
Warzone 2100

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:

StarTrade
Head over Heels

----------


## bharadwaj

i tried wikipedia it good and has a pretty good number of archives

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added

Nazghul
Scourge

----------


## Vadi

Could you please add Dark Horizon: Lore too please? The game is free now, but it refused to instal on 64bit for me (used to play on 32).

----------


## Rhubarb

Could you please add Sauerbraten to the list?
http://www.sauerbraten.org/

I've got this game working easily in 64bit ubuntu 7.10 easily.
It's essentially compiled the same way as Assault Cube.
http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/guides:64bit:assultcube

And by the way, you've spelt Assault Cube incorrectly, please update  :Smile:

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:

DH: Lore Invasion
Sauerbraten

Fixed:

AssaultCube name  :Wink:

----------


## Vadi

"Next you need is to install 32-bit libs to make Alien Arena working;" o.O

Should replace that  :Smile:

----------


## Vadi

Awesome, that worked.

But since the publishers re-released the game to be completely free now, and the key is clearly seen on the website (click), would you mind adding it to the guide?

It's this: RYD6-B2AM-6K6C-MRY4

----------


## Perfect Storm

Ah, yes. I made the two guides in a hurry, cuz I had to go to work.
I'll correct it and add the freeware key.

----------


## georgezzz

Thanks a lot!

----------


## kara.lockard

Thanks for the links, Good collection Mr.Artificial Intelligence

----------


## Vadi

Could we get a guide for Waterstorm? The game was just released a few days ago.

http://www.linuxgamingworld.com/?q=node/199

Edit: the game is compiled for 32bit java, so you have to use that, and I was having troubles. I figured it out though and posted (click).

----------


## Kivech

It would  be good to put a word of caution in the EvE guide.

Currently a lot of people are having problems getting EvE running at all under Linux.

First warning should be: ATI cards are NOT supported! Even though there are people with ATI cards that got EvE running, overall expect problems when you have an ATI card. (learned that one myself the hard way).

Second warning: in essence this game is not really a Linux game but more a game in a windows emulated environment (if I understood correctly), and this one (no it's not wine) seems to be having problems  at the moment also.

Last but not least: first thoroughly browse the EvE Linux support forums to see how things are going for the Linux community before you waste money on a subscription (like I did  :Razz: ).

Will save a lot of people money and aggravation.  :Wink: 

Kivech

----------


## Perfect Storm

Okay, I'm back from my vacation.


Added:

NWN - CEP2
PainTown
Sword of Fargoal

----------


## Holdolin

Wow, great guide.  Thanks for the time and effort in putting this all together.

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:

Finity Flight 2: Episode 4 
Neverwinter Nights - Infinite Dungeons
Tibia

----------


## Chame_Wizard

Artificial Intelligence,can you also add the  genre of the games?

----------


## Perfect Storm

> Artificial Intelligence,can you also add the  genre of the games?


I can do that - but it was intention to get to the guides via our gaming list at first. Anyway I'll do it,

----------


## ekmon1582

Do all of these games come with Ubuntu? I'm in the process of setting Ubuntu up.

----------


## Perfect Storm

> Do all of these games come with Ubuntu? I'm in the process of setting Ubuntu up.


No- They can run natively on Ubuntu.
Some are GPL games others freeware and commercial games.

----------


## Vadi

Some of them can be easily obtained via the Add/Remove program in Ubuntu (it downloads, installs, and sets up programs for you. Pretty sweet). Others can just run natively on it fine.

Windows games that can be run via wine are missing from that list, but you can either find them on playubuntu.com or appdb.winehq.org.

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:

Roll'em Up
SuperTuxKart
Ultimate Stunts

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:

Battle of Survival

----------


## Vadi

I can't get riotball to work:




> ~$ getlibs ~/Games/riotball/rball_reg
> No match for libSDL_image-1.2.so.0
> No match for libvorbisfile.so.3
> No match for libsmpeg-0.4.so.0
> No packages to install
> vadi@ubuntu:~$ riotball
> ./rball_reg: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
> vadi@ubuntu:~$

----------


## Perfect Storm

Try instead with:


```
getlibs -l libSDL_image-1.2.so.0 libvorbisfile.so.3 libsmpeg-0.4.so.0
ldd ~/Games/riotball/rball_reg
```

----------


## Vadi

Here's what it said:




> vadi@ubuntu:~$ getlibs -l libSDL_image-1.2.so.0 libvorbisfile.so.3 libsmpeg-0.4.so.0
> No match for libSDL_image-1.2.so.0
> No match for libvorbisfile.so.3
> No match for libsmpeg-0.4.so.0
> No packages to install
> vadi@ubuntu:~$ ldd ~/Games/riotball/rball_reg
>         linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)
>         libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0 (0xf7e8d000)
>         libSDL_image-1.2.so.0 => not found
> ...

----------


## Perfect Storm

Hmm...that strange that getlibs can't figure it out works perfect on mine.
though /usr/lib32 for libSDL_image-1.2.so.0.1.4
If it's there symblink it.

sudo ln -s /usr/lib32/libSDL_image-1.2.so.0.1.4 /usr/lib32/libSDL_image-1.2.so.0

but the two other libs are the exactly as those in gutsy repo.
Might be a bug in getlibs.

----------


## Vadi

I don't know why it's saying wrong elf class 64 though. I _am_ on 64bit, it should be the right one..

----------


## Perfect Storm

see cappy's post

----------


## Cappy

Upgrade your getlibs: Older getlibs won't look up packages on packages.ubuntu.com because it changed. Thus, you end up with messages about "no match found".

Getlibs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790

----------


## matthewcraig

So, I am seeing a lot of "Step 1, load 32-bit compatibility drivers."  This is really disappointing.  I had hoped your list would focus on games that worked for 64-bit architectures out of the box, and the small fixes that needed to be done for titles that were not yet ready.  Simply loading 32-bit compatibility drivers is a cop out.  It is like suggesting running a 32-bit emulator, or installing a 32-bit operating system...  Yeah, they work, but it isn't 64-bit gaming.

----------


## Perfect Storm

You're barking up at the wrong tree. There's a reason why I choose to write guide for those games that only work 32-bit libs (mainly close source is the issue as it won't be a issue with open source games) because installing already 64-bit supported games aren't an issue.

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:

Barbarian
FizzBall
Professor Fizzwizzle

----------


## jacob01

how much better performance on games will i get from running 64 bit ubuntu?

i play half life 2 and css through steam on wine

and quake wars

----------


## Perfect Storm

Those games you want see any "really" performance as they run on 32-bit libs on a 64-bit system.

----------


## Vadi

Quake wars, if you use the threaded renderer, does have a performance improvement.

----------


## rp3

> Most of them are building the latest version and/or installing commercial games on Ubuntu 64-bit.
> All the guides you find here have been tested on my machine, please check http://polarbeardk.blogspot.com/2007...pc-64-bit.html to see my computer specs.
> Nvidia card recommended for gaming on linux.


Don't see Spring on the list?  Great game, runs perfectly and speedy on my 7.10, 64bit machine.

http://spring.clan-sy.com/

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:

LordsAWar
Savage 2: A Tortured Soul
The Mana World
UFO 2000

----------


## Sukarn

thanks. I had been waiting for you to add "The Mana World"

----------


## Perfect Storm

You should just requested it earlier  :Wink:

----------


## Sukarn

I actually did not request it because of my on-going exams.

I did not want to distract myself from studies too much.

I thought I would request it once my exams got over.

----------


## JafaarNhh

Can you please try this game and write to me if i can download and play it at ubuntu www.Talesofpirates.com  :Confused:

----------


## Perfect Storm

> Can you please try this game and write to me if i can download and play it at ubuntu www.Talesofpirates.com


No, I do only games that run natively on Ubuntu/Linux.

If you want a game similar to this that runs natively, I can suggest Dofus.

----------


## Sukarn

> Can you please try this game and write to me if i can download and play it at ubuntu www.Talesofpirates.com


Look here for the compatibility of that game with wine - http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...ation&iId=4888

If you don't know what wine is, then try visiting www.winehq.org

----------


## Perfect Storm

FOR HARDY USERS: Please post back which guides also works in Ubuntu 8.04

----------


## Kivech

> FOR HARDY USERS: Please post back which guides also works in Ubuntu 8.04


Well I can confirm that Dofus works with the current guide under Hardy. One should run it in firefox since konqueror doesn't handle the java and flash as well as firefox does (for KDE users only).

At this point I'm trying to get FreeOrion to work, but there are some differences (file versions that changed) and I'm getting compile errors. Once I find out the exact problem I'll edit this post and add the info.

Edit:
Ok, I tried everything I could come up with, but FreeOrion doesn't compile. It exits with errors and gives me this message:



> UI/TechTreeWnd.cpp:1841: error: 'PS2INCH' was not declared in this scope
> UI/TechTreeWnd.cpp:1871: error: 'PS2INCH' was not declared in this scope
> UI/TechTreeWnd.cpp: At global scope:
> UI/TechTreeWnd.cpp:31: warning: '<unnamed>::temp_bool' defined but not used
> scons: *** [UI/TechTreeWnd-human.o] Error 1
> scons: building terminated because of errors.


While compiling I get a lot of these also:



> UI/TechTreeWnd.cpp:1832: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'char*'


I have found two differences in the packages that you've listed that need to be installed:
libgtkmm2.0-dev   ->   no release candidate in Hardy, closest one I found was libgtkmm1.2-0c2a. I recon that is not the one I need though.
liblog4cpp4-dev   ->   liblog4cpp5-dev (I recon this should work since it's an upgrade, but the 4 version is not in the repositories.)

Maybe it is clear to you what is going on, but I'm a bit lost at this point.

Would love it if you can help out since this is one of my favorite games in Linux

Kivech

----------


## Perfect Storm

I havn't moved to Hardy yet, but with the feedback I know where to put my work in when I do move to Hardy.

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:

Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup
Free Awale
Incursion
Powder

----------


## sacredchao

Thanks a lot from this. I was finally able to get steam running thanks to your info. One less reason to boot to windows  :Smile:

----------


## quizzelsnatch

I'm running Hardy and I tried installing neverwinter nights but when i run ./nwn i get this

Locking assertion failure.  Backtrace:
#0 /usr/lib32/libxcb-xlib.so.0 [0xf7960767]
#1 /usr/lib32/libxcb-xlib.so.0(xcb_xlib_unlock+0x31) [0xf79608b1]
#2 /usr/lib32/libX11.so.6(_XReply+0xfd) [0xf79a829d]
#3 ./lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0(SDL_XF86VidModeQueryVersion+0x8d) [0xf7ce753d]
#4 ./lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0(X11_GetVideoModes+0x164) [0xf7ce278c]
#5 ./lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0 [0xf7ce4457]
#6 ./lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0(SDL_VideoInit+0x2b2) [0xf7cd9f66]
#7 ./lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0(SDL_InitSubSystem+0x4a) [0xf7cbc7de]
#8 ./lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0(SDL_Init+0x24) [0xf7cbc8dc]
#9 ./nwmain(SDL_SetVideoMode+0x293) [0x804f98b]
#10 /lib32/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe0) [0xf7b77450]
#11 ./nwmain(AIL_WAV_info+0x39) [0x804f851]
nwmain: xcb_xlib.c:82: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed.
Aborted (core dumped)

What's that mean and what can I do to fix it?

----------


## Perfect Storm

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=666726

----------


## quizzelsnatch

Thanks for the link, that didn't fix it, but I'll keep looking there to see if someone can post a fix.

----------


## Perfect Storm

okay, I have moved to hardy - and tested NWN (and the guide I wrote).

Line 10 shall look like this and it works (well for me it do):

*export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=:./miles:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH*

----------


## Kivech

> okay, I have moved to hardy - and tested NWN (and the guide I wrote).
> 
> Line 10 shall look like this and it works (well for me it do):
> 
> *export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=:./miles:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH*


I can confirm that this works. No probs here.

Any chance you can make a howto for movies in nwn as well?

Cheers,

Kivech

----------


## Perfect Storm

Ever had luck getting the movies to work, so far I know it\s a hit or miss situation.

----------


## Kivech

> Ever had luck getting the movies to work, so far I know it\s a hit or miss situation.


Ok,  no big deal. I tried some howtos, but none of them seem to do the trick for me. I don't really miss them that much anyway, it's about the game after all.  :Wink: 

Thanks for the great guide though; yours must be the most straight forward guide I've seen so far.

Kivech

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:

Phobia III
Which Way Is Up?
Yoda Soccer

----------


## Synthetic

When you get to the launcher part with ET: Wolfenstein it seems to go a little odd on hardy. The last bit once you need to hit (ctrl)+(x) doesn't seem to do anything and when I hit the launch icon in the Games folder under Applications I get "Failed to execute child process "et" (No such file or directory)"

----------


## Perfect Storm

I'll check it. Note you need to patch the game as well first also.

----------


## Synthetic

So I took a little look around and I honestly can't find anything even telling me the game installed, no files, folders, nothing...

----------


## Perfect Storm

Try it again maybe you did something wrong. I just tested it twice, plus I have wrote howto patch the game into the guide for Ubuntu 8.04 64-bit

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:

Project Diaspora

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:

Widelands
UFO: Alien Invasion

----------


## Sukarn

> Added:
> 
> Widelands
> UFO: Alien Invasion


debs of ufo:ai are available on getdeb. That's where I installed it from.

----------


## Perfect Storm

> debs of ufo:ai are available on getdeb. That's where I installed it from.


I can only find 32-bit ufoai there. Also there's a newer released version of ufoai. (2.2.1)

----------


## Sukarn

> I can only find 32-bit ufoai there. Also there's a newer released version of ufoai. (2.2.1)


You're right... Synaptic doesn't show what architecture an installed package is for, it just shows me that the version is 2.2.0~getdeb
I didn't notice that 2.2.1 was out and that the version I had installed was for 32-bits.
I had installed it through the ubuntu.org.ua repository for getdeb (yes, I know, bad practice), which seems to be down now.

----------


## andyrue304

> *FOR HARDY USERS: Please post back which guides also works in Ubuntu 8.04*


I can't get SoulFu to work in Hardy 64-bit. Please see me other post.

Cheers

----------


## Perfect Storm

I'll check it (no promises that I can solve it, as it can be a ingame problem and not the installation).

----------


## andyrue304

Many thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Perfect Storm

> Many thanks


Just installed and move around with a quickly made character. I don't have this problem. Might be specific to your Ubuntu setup/hardware.

----------


## andyrue304

> Just installed and move around with a quickly made character. I don't have this problem. Might be specific to your Ubuntu setup/hardware.


Oh well you win some you loose some. Cheers anyway. How do I uninstall?

----------


## Perfect Storm

Open synaptic, search for soulfu and then mark it remove.

----------


## andyrue304

> Open synaptic, search for soulfu and then mark it remove.


It ain't there...

It appears in the Applications>Games menu but not in add/remove..?

----------


## Perfect Storm

not in add/remove but synaptic Package Mananger.

Or use the command:


```
sudo dpkg -r soulfu.deb
```

----------


## andyrue304

> not in add/remove but synaptic Package Mananger.
> 
> Or use the command:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo dpkg -r soulfu.deb
> ```


Found it. Cheers me dear!  :Smile:

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added: 

TORCS (I know atm. hardy have the latest, but now it's written when newer releases comes out)
Creatures 3: Internet Edition

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added;

NWN: Pirates of the Sword Coast
NWN: Kingmaker
PokerTH
SimbaPoker
Penumbra I: Overture

----------


## heinkel_111

I found openarena, sauerbraten, tremolous and warzow in the repositories. Is there any reason to still follow the detailed download and installation instructions on the gwos website?

----------


## Perfect Storm

If the game(s) in the repo is up-to-date then no.

----------


## Flexxall

Any chance of getting Horizons Istaria to run ?

----------


## Perfect Storm

Does it run natively on linux? I only do games that runs natively in linux.
No wine, no cedega, no dosbox, no wmware etc. etc.

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:

Vulcan
Wormux
Rain-Slick Precipice of Darkness

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:
Ardentryst
Plee The Bear

----------


## Dark Aspect

Post Removed By Request

----------


## scrawnydogg

hi. i looked through the list and i noticed a game that i play on XP is missing. it is called Soldier Front. it is a game u must download from a site and not from the synaptic package manager. if i were to download soldier front from the site would it work? it currently works on XP but im not sure if it iwll work on ubuntu.

----------


## Sukarn

> hi. i looked through the list and i noticed a game that i play on XP is missing. it is called Soldier Front. it is a game u must download from a site and not from the synaptic package manager. if i were to download soldier front from the site would it work? it currently works on XP but im not sure if it iwll work on ubuntu.


As you wrote yourself, that game is for Windows only. You're not running Windows.

Artificial Intelligence is not writing howto's for running games made for Windows in Ubuntu.

That said, you can try running it in wine - http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/wine:winestuff

Wine application database shows that the last test for running that game in wine yielded garbage results - http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...ation&iId=6189

----------


## artinla

The gwos website isn't working.   It shows "under construction"..  Has it moved?

----------


## Sukarn

> The gwos website isn't working.   It shows "under construction"..  Has it moved?


It looks kind of fishy to me.

gaming.gwos.org is redirecting to http://bss.sfsu.edu/ashastri/under_construction2.jpg and every link after gaming.gwos.org is being redireced to http://bss.sfsu.edu/ashastri/under_construction2.jpg such as http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/wine:winestuff is redirecting to http://bss.sfsu.edu/ashastri/under_construction2.jpg/doku.php/wine:winestuff

Very fishy.

Also, gaming.gwos.org resolves to 63.208.196.110 which is in New Hampshire, whereas bss.sfsu.edu resolves to 130.212.20.217 which is in California.

Again, I find this to be very fishy.

----------


## JunySan

"under construction" :Sad:  ????

----------


## Perfect Storm

We're changing/replacing servers atm.

----------


## Lacrimstein

Doomsday does not work on Hardy 64-bit for me. I get a segmentation fault when i run it:



```
Running Doomsday:
doomsday -game jdoom -file /home/andrey/doom2.wad  -userdir /home/andrey/.doomsday/jdoom -maxzone 128m   2>&1

Con_Init: Initializing the console.
SW_Init: Startup message window opened.
Executable: Version 1.9.0-beta5 Aug  5 2008 (DGL).
G_PreInit: Registering Bind Classes...
Parsing configuration files.
W_Init: Init WADfiles.
W_AddFile: data/doomsday.pk3
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/jdoom.pk3
W_AddFile: /home/andrey/doom2.wad
  IWAD identification: 00f36acb
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta033.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta034.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta035.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta036.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta037.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta038.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta039.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta040.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta041.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta042.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta043.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta044.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta045.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta046.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta047.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta048.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta049.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta050.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta051.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta052.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta053.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta054.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta055.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta056.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta057.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta058.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta059.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta060.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta061.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta062.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta063.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta064.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta065.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta066.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta067.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta068.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta069.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta070.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta071.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta072.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta073.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta074.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta075.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta076.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta077.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta078.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta079.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta080.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta081.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta082.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta083.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta084.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta085.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta086.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta087.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta088.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta089.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta090.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta091.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta092.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta093.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta094.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta095.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fonta121.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb033.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb034.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb035.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb036.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb037.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb038.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb039.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb040.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb041.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb042.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb043.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb044.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb045.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb046.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb047.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb048.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb049.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb050.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb051.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb052.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb053.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb054.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb055.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb056.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb057.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb058.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb059.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb060.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb061.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb062.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb063.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb064.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb065.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb066.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb067.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb068.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb069.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb070.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb071.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb072.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb073.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb074.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb075.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb076.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb077.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb078.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb079.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb080.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb081.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb082.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb083.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb084.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb085.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb086.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb087.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb088.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb089.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/fontb090.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/m_therm2.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/menufog.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/pal18to8.lmp
W_AddFile: data/jdoom/auto/.basedata/sndcurve.lmp
Reading definition file: defs/doomsday.ded
Reading definition file: defs/jdoom/jdoom.ded
  138 sprite names
  974 states
  140 things
    8 lights
  112 sound effects
   68 songs
  351 text strings
   27 particle generators
   22 animation groups
   51 surface decorations
   69 map infos
   12 finales
Sys_Init: Setting up machine state.
Sys_Init: Initializing keyboard, mouse and joystick.
I_InitJoystick: No joysticks found
Sys_InitTimer.
Sfx_Init: Initializing SDL_mixer...
S_Init: OK.
R_Init: Init the refresh daemon.
Segmentation fault
```

----------


## Shadowmeph

where can I find the instructions on how to play/use flightgear I went to the site but I can't seem to find the flight instructions or keyboard commands

----------


## monkeymind90

I followed your instructions to install Project Diaspora and it does not work. When I try to run the load script in terminal this is what appears

ethan@ethan-laptop:~$ sh /home/ethan/.Games/PDiaspora-launch.sh
/home/ethan/.Games/PDiaspora-launch.sh: 4: ./pdiaspora: not found

Any ideas on what I should do?

----------


## Perfect Storm

Check if they changed pdiaspora file(execution file) to something else.

Check if the path is correct.
Check if any error happened at any time when installing the game.

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:

OpenTTD (Transport Tycoon Delux)
Runes of Avalon 2

----------


## Perfect Storm

If anyone are trying some of the guides in 8.10, I really like some feedback. Just PM me. Tell me if it works, what you did to make it work etc.


Thanks.

----------


## Perfect Storm

added:

Conquest of Elysium II 
The Attack of Mutant Fruits from Outer Space

----------


## Pinejoker

I am new in Linux Ubuntu and then i got 7.04 but now i was doing a upgrading to 7.10 its there's a possible that i can know if my computer have 64-bit?  :Confused: 
here's my spec.

Ubuntu 
Release 7.04(festy)

Memory: 2.0 GB
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

Hard Disk: Sata 16MB/Mo Cache 320 GB

----------


## Perfect Storm

> I am new in Linux Ubuntu and then i got 7.04 but now i was doing a upgrading to 7.10 its there's a possible that i can know if my computer have 64-bit? 
> here's my spec.
> 
> Ubuntu 
> Release 7.04(festy)
> 
> Memory: 2.0 GB
> Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
> 
> Hard Disk: Sata 16MB/Mo Cache 320 GB


That's a 32-bit

----------


## Pinejoker

> That's a 32-bit


thank you... :LOL:

----------


## crazyfuturamanoob

> *FOR HARDY USERS: Please post back which guides also works in Ubuntu 8.0*4


ET:QW works on my 32-bit Hardy. Followed this quide: http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/guides:64bit:etqw

----------


## linuxfreak3

World of Warcraft guide? ^^
donno if it belongs here but  :Razz:

----------


## Perfect Storm

Nope, only native game guides. Try look for a wow guide in our wow forum.

----------


## Sukarn

> Nope, only native game guides. Try look for a wow guide in our wow forum.


AI, I think you might have meant the wine forum instead of the wow forum.
Here's the link to the wine forum - http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=313
That is, of course, unless there's a new sub-forum for wow somewhere on ubuntuforums that I am unaware of

----------


## Perfect Storm

yeah, our wine forum,  :KDE Star: ... but we could rename it to Ubuntu wow forum when it's the most common questions is regarding wow  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added;

Gish 
Space Ping Pong Match

----------


## blitzer

*Scorched 3D* working fine.  Wow, this game can use all the hardware you can throw at it  :LOL: 

Others:*
Americas Army Deploy 25 -- This game is the only one not added from add/remove.
TORCS
Dream Chess 
Kolf 
Moon Lander
Plant Penguin Racer
PokerTH
Supertuxkart*

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added;

Fishie Fishie 
Go Ollie! 
Titan Attacks

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added;

My Tribe

----------


## Lok!

I have tried to install Unreal tournament following the guide in the ubuntu gamers area.  I am installing on ubuntu 8.10 on 64 bit processor. I followed the directions to the "T" except 8.10 doesn't have the library "libopenal.so.0" so i used synaptic to install libopenal.so.1 and linked that instead.  

Here is the output when i try to run ut2004:

./ut2004-bin-linux-amd64: 1: cannot create �R@@��@@@@@@@��@@@@�: Permission denied
./ut2004-bin-linux-amd64: 1: ELF: not found
./ut2004-bin-linux-amd64: 2: Syntax error: ")" unexpected

On a side note, in the guide A.I. states:
"Go to where it says # Let's boogie! and delete everything below it and replace it with;

Code:

if [ -x "${UT2004_DATA_PATH}/ut2004-bin-linux-amd64" ]
then
        cd "${UT2004_DATA_PATH}/"
        exec "./ut2004-bin-linux-amd64" $*
fi"

there is some text after the last "fi" should it be deleted or left on /usr/local/bin/ut2004?


I have also tried to change the permissions and owner of the launcher "ut2004" 

Please help

----------


## Lok!

Ok i got it running using the ubuntu gamers tutorial.  I had to use synaptic to get two libraries that i didnt have (libopenal and libstdc++5).  It is now workin on ubuntu 8.10!!!

----------


## nubdora

I have NWN Diamond installed with the 1.69 patch, edited the ./nwn file to use system SDL's, and installed the libsdl1.2debian-all package. Running Xubuntu 8.10 x64 atm and the game runs fine.

----------


## S0m3th1ngw13rd

Very nice guides.  The guide posted for neverwinter nights works excellent under 8.10  I had no problems or issues using this and installing the game(and it works). Only been using Linux for 3 days now, but I love it actually formatted my windows installation, repartioned and using Linux exclusively.  Trying to talk my wife into losing her xp pro system and letting me put 8.10 on her PC also.

----------


## -jay-

thanks looks like ill be buying some games glad to see some dont need wine

----------


## birlindo

thx alot

----------


## Perfect Storm

Updated;

Yo Frankie 
World Of Goo

----------


## n3had

Followed your tutorial on installing Wolf:ET 

I have got problem launching it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1069930

thx

----------


## Drellir

This thread is fantastic thanks a lot, I admire the effort you put in to this. Tho my Rome Total War is'nt there and neither Battelfield  :Sad: 


Drellir

----------


## Perfect Storm

> This thread is fantastic thanks a lot, I admire the effort you put in to this. Tho my Rome Total War is'nt there and neither Battelfield 
> 
> 
> Drellir



Nor are they linux native.

----------


## Firidan

Hi!

I have just switched to Ubuntu 8.10 x64 from Windows and I'm lokking for some nice *free* rpg game, but not an mmorpg (I don't like them).

----------


## Perfect Storm

> Hi!
> 
> I have just switched to Ubuntu 8.10 x64 from Windows and I'm lokking for some nice *free* rpg game, but not an mmorpg (I don't like them).


No MMORPG in the list;
http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/games:rpg

----------


## Perfect Storm

Testing the guides for the upcomming ubuntu 9.04
Plus I'll added a sub-section in each guide for common troubleshooting.

Here's an exampel; http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/guid...ce_of_darkness

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added;

Penny Arcade Adventures: On the Rain-Slick Precipice of Darkness - ep2
Mystic Mine 
Unknown Horizons

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added;

Smoking Guns 
X3: Reunion 
Jets’n'Guns 
Prey

----------


## Ryanor

looks gd dude havent got 64 bit on pc atm getting it soon.

----------


## Inkpot

I followed the guide for installing Scourge, but get an error when trying to run the game from the menu. What is the correct command to put in the alacarte menu instead of just 'scourge'? Any help would be very much appreciated!!


Inkpot

----------


## jdunn

> Hi!
> 
> I have just switched to Ubuntu 8.10 x64 from Windows and I'm lokking for some nice *free* rpg game, but not an mmorpg (I don't like them).


Although not free, I imagine Neverwinter Nights is very cheap.

----------


## sctecs

Tibia isn't working.

----------


## a.weiberjager

Hi there!

Thank you for your effort in that list of games for linux!!

One question, I've tried to follow the instructions for Enemy Territory: Quake Wars, but in the installation it asked me to introduce the CD of the game.

I guess the file to download in my case could be the demo client???

ETQW-demo2-client-full.r1.x86.run

If so, the instructions of installation are the same?

I'm using Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04 with an NVidia card GeForce 8600M Gs (256Mb)

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Perfect Storm

> Hi there!
> 
> Thank you for your effort in that list of games for linux!!
> 
> One question, I've tried to follow the instructions for Enemy Territory: Quake Wars, but in the installation it asked me to introduce the CD of the game.
> 
> I guess the file to download in my case could be the demo client???
> 
> ETQW-demo2-client-full.r1.x86.run
> ...


Yes.

----------


## xxxfresca

Thank you for the list.

----------


## Mr.Know at nothing

Thanks For The 64-bit gaming guides.

In Installing Enemy Territory:Quake Wars I Get This error after i download the  ''ETQW-client-1.5-full.x86.run'' When Im Typing In The Terminals 

cd ~/Desktop
chmod +x ETQW-client-1.5-full.x86.run
sudo ./ETQW-client-1.5-full.x86.run

I Get This Error (Once i press ENTER of course)

sudo: unable to execute ./ETQW-client-1.5-full.x86.run: No such file or directory

I Clearly Remember Waiting 6 Hours For The ''ETQW-client-1.5-full.x86.run'' to finish downloading.

Please HELP  :Neutral:

----------


## Perfect Storm

Did you make sure you downloaded the file to your Desktop?

----------


## Mr.Know at nothing

Im Not Sure...  :Confused: 

How would i download the file to my desktop anyways?

EDIT:  

Problem Solved! 

I Forgot To Put The

sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo apt-get install ia32-libs

In The Terminal.

(If You Know Anything About America's Army Please Go To My Thread )

----------


## Tamara Perera

Ya man, As an ubuntu user I did not play any games on this operating system. Hve to play soon  :Razz:

----------


## RaveJunkie

I would love to see Crysis Or steam and the apps its connects to to run on linux native rather then wine.....

*daydreams*

----------


## RaveJunkie

I played alot of these, mainly the unreal variants and was alot of FUN,  THANK YOU for your efforts in getting some 64bit games on here.   PROPS to you

----------


## stimpyjcat

cant with unknown horizons, got (dependency error)




> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
>   unknown-horizons: Depende: python-fife (> 2008.1+svn2711) pero no va a instalarse
> E: Paquetes rotos


and for python fife



> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
>   python-fife: Depende: python (< 2.6) pero 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 va a ser instalado


and i have python 2.5.4 and 2.6.2 installed 

same for this and the uh site repos  :Sad:

----------


## rdpsycho

Nice job on the guide. I don't think I got any errors, however Sauerbraten did not work for me on Ubuntu 9.04 x64. Am I the only one having a problem? 

I think I may have did something wrong after I was finished though, I hadn't used linux in a long time and I had thought that pressing Ctrl + Shift + C would close the terminal but I think I messed something up by doing that. I guess it's Ctrl + Shift + Q now or has it always been that?

----------


## fstemmelin

Hello, for the game unknown-horizons, there is a thread in their forum:

http://forum.unknown-horizons.org/vi...c.php?f=7&t=61

maybe it helps, i don't have try it out for now.

----------


## moneysfire0

The mana world? I've never heard of it?

----------


## Rrasyrogenees

i have been playing world of warcraft for about a year now and for the last month i have it playing great on my 32-bit ubuntu.  i was looking at the 64-bit but it says it is still beta for wine and i am not "learned" or willing to work on a beta for my ubuntu yet.  has anyone gotten WoW set-up on their 64 yet?  if so, how are the experiences for it?  any problems or is it flying better than ever?  (hmmm...  why do i sound like such a noob here?  oh... i am!  :Mr. Green:  )

----------


## Sukarn

This thread is not for Windows games which can be made to run through wine.

For those questions, please go to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=313

This thread is for discussing Linux games on 64-bit Ubuntu.

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added;

Majesty Gold
Professor Fizzwizzle: Molten Mystery!

----------


## 569874123

Zaz and Neverball. The latest versions of these 2 aren't on getdeb, synaptic(official) or playdeb.

----------


## Perfect Storm

> Zaz and Neverball. The latest versions of these 2 aren't on getdeb, synaptic(official) or playdeb.


On it.

----------


## Perfect Storm

Neverball/Neverputt; http://gwos.org/doku.php/guides:64bit:neverball

----------


## 569874123

Thanks  :Very Happy: .
Btw Zaz's latest version was added to playdeb minutes ago.

----------


## Perfect Storm

> Btw Zaz's latest version was added to playded minutes ago.


Doesn't matter, I'll write the guide so it's ready for next time  :Wink:

----------


## 569874123

I get the following error while doing make in 32bit jaunty.



```
~/Desktop/neverball-1.5.2$ make
Will make a "release" build of Neverball 1.5.2.
cc -Wall -ansi -pedantic -O2 -I/usr/include/SDL -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT -U_GNU_SOURCE -I/usr/include/libpng12 -Ishare -DVERSION=\"1.5.2\" -DCONFIG_USER=\".neverball\" -DCONFIG_DATA=\"./data\" -DCONFIG_LOCALE=\"./locale\" -DENABLE_NLS=1 -DNDEBUG -MM -MP -MF share/audio.d -MT "share/audio.o" share/audio.c
cc -Wall -ansi -pedantic -O2 -I/usr/include/SDL -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT -U_GNU_SOURCE -I/usr/include/libpng12 -Ishare -DVERSION=\"1.5.2\" -DCONFIG_USER=\".neverball\" -DCONFIG_DATA=\"./data\" -DCONFIG_LOCALE=\"./locale\" -DENABLE_NLS=1 -DNDEBUG -o share/audio.o -c share/audio.c
share/audio.c:17:26: error: vorbis/codec.h: No such file or directory
share/audio.c:18:31: error: vorbis/vorbisfile.h: No such file or directory
In file included from share/audio.c:27:
share/fs_ov.h:7: error: expected declaration specifiers or ... before ogg_int64_t
share/audio.c:36: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before OggVorbis_File
share/audio.c:44: warning: struct has no members
share/audio.c:57: error: expected =, ,, ;, asm or __attribute__ before callbacks
share/audio.c:59: warning: ISO C does not allow extra ; outside of a function
share/audio.c: In function voice_step:
share/audio.c:85: error: struct voice has no member named chan
share/audio.c:86: error: struct voice has no member named chan
share/audio.c:94: warning: implicit declaration of function ov_read
share/audio.c:94: error: struct voice has no member named vf
share/audio.c:98: error: struct voice has no member named chan
share/audio.c:101: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:106: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:106: error: struct voice has no member named damp
share/audio.c:108: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:108: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:109: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:109: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:114: error: struct voice has no member named chan
share/audio.c:117: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:118: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:123: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:123: error: struct voice has no member named damp
share/audio.c:125: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:125: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:126: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:126: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:135: error: struct voice has no member named loop
share/audio.c:137: warning: implicit declaration of function ov_raw_seek
share/audio.c:137: error: struct voice has no member named vf
share/audio.c: In function voice_init:
share/audio.c:157: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:163: warning: implicit declaration of function ov_open_callbacks
share/audio.c:163: error: struct voice has no member named vf
share/audio.c:163: error: callbacks undeclared (first use in this function)
share/audio.c:163: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
share/audio.c:163: error: for each function it appears in.)
share/audio.c:165: error: vorbis_info undeclared (first use in this function)
share/audio.c:165: error: info undeclared (first use in this function)
share/audio.c:165: warning: implicit declaration of function ov_info
share/audio.c:165: error: struct voice has no member named vf
share/audio.c:169: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:170: error: struct voice has no member named damp
share/audio.c:171: error: struct voice has no member named chan
share/audio.c:172: error: struct voice has no member named play
share/audio.c:173: error: struct voice has no member named loop
share/audio.c:175: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:175: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:176: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:176: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c: In function voice_free:
share/audio.c:188: warning: implicit declaration of function ov_clear
share/audio.c:188: error: struct voice has no member named vf
share/audio.c:190: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c: In function audio_step:
share/audio.c:213: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:213: error: struct voice has no member named damp
share/audio.c:227: error: struct voice has no member named play
share/audio.c:234: error: struct voice has no member named next
share/audio.c:234: error: struct voice has no member named next
share/audio.c:236: error: struct voice has no member named next
share/audio.c:245: error: struct voice has no member named next
share/audio.c: In function audio_play:
share/audio.c:307: error: struct voice has no member named next
share/audio.c:308: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:308: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:308: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:308: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:308: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:308: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:308: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:308: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:308: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:308: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:308: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:308: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:308: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:308: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:308: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:308: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:308: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:308: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:308: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:308: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:310: error: struct voice has no member named vf
share/audio.c:312: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:314: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:314: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:315: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:315: error: struct voice has no member named amp
share/audio.c:331: error: struct voice has no member named next
share/audio.c: In function audio_music_play:
share/audio.c:350: error: struct voice has no member named loop
share/audio.c: In function audio_music_queue:
share/audio.c:365: error: struct voice has no member named loop
share/audio.c:368: error: struct voice has no member named damp
share/audio.c: In function audio_music_fade_out:
share/audio.c:397: error: struct voice has no member named damp
share/audio.c: In function audio_music_fade_in:
share/audio.c:406: error: struct voice has no member named damp
share/audio.c: In function audio_music_fade_to:
share/audio.c:415: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:415: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:415: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:415: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:415: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:415: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:415: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:415: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:415: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:415: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:415: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:415: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:415: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:415: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:415: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:415: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:415: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:415: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:415: error: struct voice has no member named name
share/audio.c:415: error: struct voice has no member named name
make: *** [share/audio.o] Error 1
```

----------


## Perfect Storm

> share/audio.c:17:26: error: vorbis/codec.h: No such file or directory
> share/audio.c:18:31: error: vorbis/vorbisfile.h: No such file or directory


Make sure that libvorbis-dev is installed.

----------


## 569874123

> Make sure that libvorbis-dev is installed.


Ops sorry...not used to this terminal so the last line in each block of text got ignored... :Capital Razz: .
Anyway tested on jaunty 32bit and works perfectly.
Thanks once more.

----------


## Perfect Storm

Zaz now added.

----------


## 569874123

I would also like to know how to install rigs of rods.

----------


## 569874123

bump

----------


## Perfect Storm

I'll see what I can do. I can't promised anything, last time I tried it was a dependency hell.

----------


## 569874123

> I'll see what I can do. I can't promised anything, last time I tried it was a dependency hell.


Good luck  :Popcorn: .

----------


## Perfect Storm

> Good luck .


Added;

Rigs of Rods
569874123, as I know you're going to test it; if you run into trouble please PM me with full in/out-put.
It's a bit complicated.

----------


## 569874123

I will test it today or tomorrow.
Thank you once more.  :Smile:

----------


## Perfect Storm

The gaming guide tests for Ubuntu 9.10 have begun.

----------


## Perfect Storm

Added:

Hotei's Jewels: Relax 
Shadowgrounds Survivor 
Shadowgrounds

----------


## Tosh78

Hi,

I was able to play Football Manager 2009 in my JJ ubuntu 32 bits with my video card ATI Radeon 4570. Then I installed KK 64 bits, installed exactly the same stuff but now I get an error saying that could not start the Graphics System.
Any idea about this? Any help?

----------


## aaron424

Hey artificial intelligence: I love you man! thanks so much! your installation instructions are clear and easy for a newb

----------


## Perfect Storm

> Hey artificial intelligence: I love you man! thanks so much! your installation instructions are clear and easy for a newb


My Pleasure ^_^




STATUS:
I'm still testing the guides, around 50% is done.
Some of the older games have become more complicated to install due to obsolete libraries. So some games that was easy to install some years back have become a bit tricky now.

Example Darwinia: http://gwos.org/doku.php/guides:64bit:darwinia
or
UT2004: http://gwos.org/doku.php/guides:64bit:ut2004

Obsolete Libraries which have effected games:
libstdc++5
libgtk1.2
gccX.X.X
glibX.X.X

When following the guides, it will be a good idea to keep the specific packages and back'em up. There will be a day when it will be hard to obtain these packages.


regards
A.I. Dude

----------


## Melcar

Maybe this has been discussed already somewhere in the thread, but the latest build of Alien Arena (7.32) does not work due to a mismatch in a library version (it calls for libjpeg7).  Supposedly compiling the sources yourself resolves this, but every time I have tried that it errors out.  I have installed all the dependencies listed in the current guide, and can successfully compile previous version of Alien Arena... just not 7.32 for some reason.  Maybe I'm missing something, but an update to the guide here would be helpful.  
Great work on the guides by the way.  A really indispensable resource for Linux gamers.

----------


## Perfect Storm

> Maybe this has been discussed already somewhere in the thread, but the latest build of Alien Arena (7.32) does not work due to a mismatch in a library version (it calls for libjpeg7).  Supposedly compiling the sources yourself resolves this, but every time I have tried that it errors out.  I have installed all the dependencies listed in the current guide, and can successfully compile previous version of Alien Arena... just not 7.32 for some reason.  Maybe I'm missing something, but an update to the guide here would be helpful.  
> Great work on the guides by the way.  A really indispensable resource for Linux gamers.


I'll take a look at it.

----------


## Melcar

Having issues with getting the latest Secret Maryo Chronicles (1.9) working on Karmic.  Followed the current guide, but apt-get complains that it can't install bcp because of broken packages.  It shows a list of the packages (libboost) and I tried installing them separately, but I still could not install bcp regardless.



```
principe@magicbox:~$ sudo apt-get install bcp build-essential libcegui-mk2-dev libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-ttf2.0-dev libsdl-mixer1.2-dev libsdl-image1.2-dev libglu1-mesa-dev libgl1-mesa-dev
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
build-essential is already the newest version.
libcegui-mk2-dev is already the newest version.
libsdl1.2-dev is already the newest version.
libsdl-ttf2.0-dev is already the newest version.
libsdl-mixer1.2-dev is already the newest version.
libsdl-image1.2-dev is already the newest version.
libglu1-mesa-dev is already the newest version.
libgl1-mesa-dev is already the newest version.
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  bcp: Depends: libboost-dev but it is not going to be installed
       Depends: libboost-date-time-dev but it is not going to be installed
       Depends: libboost-filesystem-dev but it is not going to be installed
       Depends: libboost-graph-dev but it is not going to be installed
       Depends: libboost-iostreams-dev but it is not going to be installed
       Depends: libboost-program-options-dev but it is not going to be installed
       Depends: libboost-python-dev but it is not going to be installed
       Depends: libboost-regex-dev but it is not going to be installed
       Depends: libboost-serialization-dev but it is not going to be installed
       Depends: libboost-signals-dev but it is not going to be installed
       Depends: libboost-test-dev but it is not going to be installed
       Depends: libboost-thread-dev but it is not going to be installed
       Depends: libboost-wave-dev but it is not going to be installed
E: Broken packages
```

----------


## Sukarn

> Having issues with getting the latest Secret Maryo Chronicles (1.9) working on Karmic.  Followed the current guide, but apt-get complains that it can't install bcp because of broken packages.  It shows a list of the packages (libboost)


Try running this to fix the issue.


```
sudo apt-get install libboost-dev libboost-date-time-dev libboost-filesystem-dev libboost-graph-dev libboost-iostreams-dev libboost-program-options-dev libboost-python-dev libboost-regex-dev libboost-serialization-dev libboost-signals-dev libboost-test-dev libboost-thread-dev libboost-wave-dev
```

I tried it and it started downloading these packages to install them on my system, so I cancelled it.

The issue you are having can happen sometimes if the packages which are needed to be installed were manually removed in the past. I've had this issue before.

When you say



> I tried installing them separately, but I still could not install bcp regardless.


do you mean that you've already done the step I listed above, but bcp gives the same error that it gave before about being unable to install these packages?

----------


## Melcar

Yeah.  I installed all those dependencies first, but I still get the same error when trying to install bcp.

----------


## lanuhng

> Hi,
> 
> I was able to play Football Manager 2009 in my JJ ubuntu 32 bits with my video card ATI Radeon 4570. Then I installed KK 64 bits, installed exactly the same stuff but now I get an error saying that could not start the Graphics System.
> Any idea about this? Any help?


Yeah.  I installed all those dependencies first, but I still get the same error when trying to install bcp.

----------


## ZoiaGuyver

Great guide! 

I would like to add though that Quake4 (idSoftware) is a "Native" linux game that you don't seem to have listed. They are linux on both Server and Client.

Oops ET:QW was listed i was looking for just Quake Wars  :Razz:

----------


## zezke

I just have installed Enemy Territory: Wolfenstein, but I am afraid your guide is outdated, Artificial Intelligence. I took the liberty of creating a guide that deals with the libgtk1.2 and libglib1.2 absence in Karmic Koala. You can find it here: http://zezke.xtreemhost.com/2009/11/...koala-64-bits/

----------


## Perfect Storm

Thanks.

I know there's issues with some are depended on old libs. When I get spare time I'll go through them  :Smile:

----------


## X1R1

Thanks for this, I will install a couple games and come back with results!

thanks for sharing  :Very Happy: 

I just downloaded the Alien Arena 2009 from the main site because I tought that your alien arena guide was outdated, now I read somewhere on this forum that its isnt, but I dont want to download everything again, should I just install dependencies and use the file I downloaded?

Would there be any problems?

----------


## Perfect Storm

The Alien Arena guide have been recently tested, so it should work.

----------


## X1R1

I downloaded the complete ZIp from the alien arena site and didnt work, So I will try out downloading from that SVN and come back with results :Popcorn: 

Downloading as I post this.

UPDATE, 

Downloaded and followed the guide step by step, however, the game wont launch, clicking the newly created icon from alacarte doesnt do anything, any help?

I can see the "crx" process on the system monitor but it says its "sleeping" and If I go to the terminal en type "./crx" I get this output:




> x1r1@DESKTOP:~/Desktop/AA$ ./crx
> using /home/x1r1/.codered/data1/ for writing
> using /home/x1r1/.codered/arena/ for writing
> execing default.cfg
> bind <key> [command] : attach a command to a key
> Unknown command "wave 4"
> couldn't exec config.cfg
> Console initialized.
> 
> ...


I Tried also the troubleshooting part in your guide, but typing "./crx.sdl" says there isn't such file.

----------


## Perfect Storm

> I just have installed Enemy Territory: Wolfenstein, but I am afraid your guide is outdated, Artificial Intelligence. I took the liberty of creating a guide that deals with the libgtk1.2 and libglib1.2 absence in Karmic Koala. You can find it here: http://zezke.xtreemhost.com/post.php?c=5


Guide updated, so the problem should be solved.

----------


## Perfect Storm

> I downloaded the complete ZIp from the alien arena site and didnt work, So I will try out downloading from that SVN and come back with results
> 
> Downloading as I post this.
> 
> UPDATE, 
> 
> Downloaded and followed the guide step by step, however, the game wont launch, clicking the newly created icon from alacarte doesnt do anything, any help?
> 
> I can see the "crx" process on the system monitor but it says its "sleeping" and If I go to the terminal en type "./crx" I get this output:
> ...


Check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...9&postcount=95

----------


## X1R1

> Check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...9&postcount=95


Done, game runs, thanks  :Very Happy: 

BUT....no sound  :Sad:  and the fix in your guide didnt work, because I dont have that file. I really, really should test things a little more before posting that its solved lol....

Found the cause of the no sound issue: terminal output:




> ------- sound initialization -------
> AL lib: oss.c:179: Could not open /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
> Sound failed: OpenAL 1.1 or greater required
> Game will continue without sound.


Seems I just have to get that package (openal) and everything should work.

----------


## Perfect Storm

> Yeah.  I installed all those dependencies first, but I still get the same error when trying to install bcp.


Guide fixed.

----------


## X1R1

It seems that my computer has openAL but AlienArena isnt detecting this, openAL as I read comes preinstalled with ubuntu, SO they should be here. No idea of what to do know to get the sound working...please help

Update, got the sound working. I found and installed openal-soft-1.10.622 (compiled and make, make install), then restarted the PC and sound is there, but sometimes the sound cuts off and I have to restart the game for it to work again. At least im getting close now  :Very Happy:

----------


## gerben1

I was trying to get Darwinia installed in Ubuntu 9.10. The guide helped a lot, but after following it the installer still complained about a missing library: libgmodule-1.2.so.0

I searched for it, found it in: libglib1.2_1.2.10-17_i386.deb
downloaded that package and ran: 
getlibs -i libglib1.2_1.2.10-17_i386.deb 

I do not know if it is just my system, but if not this should probably be added to the guide.

(also the copying of libgcc_s.so.1 to the darwinia/lib directory could, of course, only be done after the darwinia directory was created by the installer, which puts it by default at $HOME/darwinia/lib/)

Darwinia runs fine now.

Thanks a lot





> My Pleasure ^_^
> 
> STATUS:
> I'm still testing the guides, around 50% is done.
> Some of the older games have become more complicated to install due to obsolete libraries. So some games that was easy to install some years back have become a bit tricky now.
> 
> Example Darwinia: http://gwos.org/doku.php/guides:64bit:darwinia
> or
> UT2004: http://gwos.org/doku.php/guides:64bit:ut2004
> ...

----------


## gerben1

I am sorry, I spoke a bit to soon. It is not working fine. It works fine initially but when trying to get into the first level it crashes with a segementation fault:
Got a fatal signal: 11

----------


## omegvermelho

OnTopic
Great stuff nice and clean and very usefull  :Very Happy:  kudos




This is kinda offtopic but here goes nothing
i´m having this key problem with Wolf ET, in game i use CTRL key to crouch (no problems there  :Very Happy: ) but if stay crouched and try to cycle through the weapon banks via the number keys (not the keypad ones) a few dif things happen

CTRL + 1 key = Knife (no problems there it cycles to knife)
CTRL + 2,4,5,6,7 = doesnt cycle to any of the listed weapon banks
CTRL + 3 = it forces the game to escape to the first ingame menu (the equivalent of pressing Esc key on windows)

what can i do to solve this problem????Can i map different keyboard layouts so that the CTRL key doesnt act like a modifier when i combine it with other keys??

Also can anyone point out any help on how to get Mouse keys 4 and 5 to work in game?
Usually i use them binded to wepon banks but although i have the binds in my cfg file during gameplay nothing happens and it wont cycle to the binded key
Tks for the help....

----------


## a.weiberjager

Excellent guides of games!! really helpful! kudos for the author  :Razz: 

About Tactical OPS: Crossfire

According to the guide, I need Unreal Tournament 2004 to get Crossfire working. Do I need the official DVD version? from the website the only thing I can download is the demo of UT2004.

Can Crossfire work with the demo? and would I be able to play online with others??

I'm using Jaunty (64bits).

----------


## Melcar

I got a question regarding Freedroid RPG.  It seems that on my 64bit system the game does not have OpenGL support.  I always build it using the guide, and on my 32bit laptop it works fine, but on my 64bit desktop the game says that it's falling back to SDL because OpenGL libraries are not installed.  Googling the problem indicates that it's a library mismatch (like I haven't dealt with those enough  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).  Usually launching an application from a terminal gives you detailed feedback about any issues, but Freedroid leaves me in the dark concerning this.  Does anyone know the exact libraries so I can attempt to make the necessary fixes (probably a simply symlink will be enough).  Getlibs does not work.

----------


## ETsCat

Ok, I think I'm going to change my handle to "Old Fart", even thou I'm new to linux.As I am an Old Fart, I play Old Games. Ultima Online, and want to use my Linux server to run my UO server. Can anyone help? RunUO needs help developing for Ubuntu and other linux systems. But they Are trying. And there are a Lot of people that want to play, without Microsoft.

----------


## Tosh78

Hey Artificial Intelligence, can you help me to install and play Football Manager 2010 on Ubuntu 9.10 64?

----------


## Sukarn

> Hey Artificial Intelligence, can you help me to install and play Football Manager 2010 on Ubuntu 9.10 64?


As far as I'm aware, FM is not a native Linux game.

Windows games are not supported in this thread. For help with running a Windows game, try this forum http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=313

If I'm mistaken about FM being a non-native game, then please correct me and forget this post.

----------


## go_beep_yourself

> FULL LIST


Penumbra Black Plague is missing from your list, and should be there. It's a very decent game for Linux.

----------


## Perfect Storm

> Penumbra Black Plague is missing from your list, and should be there. It's a very decent game for Linux.


I have the collection (all 3 games), which comes as one package. Though I haven't added the guide yet.

----------


## xithilinx

Hey if you could post a guide on how to get Iris2 in Ubuntu x64 that'd be awesome. I've been trying to figure out how to get this game up and running the past few days, but haven't had any luck with the instructions on the site tailored for Ubuntu. I'd say they're out of date since I'm getting no results..

----------


## Extol11

It seems I forgot to add Punk Buster to my ETQW game, how can I activate it after I already installed the game?

Edit: Nevermind that. I did install it, it's just that you still have to turn it on on the checkbox in the upper left hand. But the sound is waaay off. I do things and the sound comes 20 seconds or so after I've done something. I'm on 10.04. Know if this is a known problem and there's a way to work around it?

----------


## ttanev

Great guide!  Already tried Astromenace and Arkanoid: Space ball and they work flawlessly. The first game that made me problem is Beyond The Red Line and as I'm big fan of the TV series and the movie I'll put some more effort to install it. The error is:


```
Verifying archive integrity... All good.
Uncompressing Beyond the Red Line Demo.................................................................................................................
/home/to6o/.setup15262: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

In synaptic there's no package libgtk-1.2, suppose there's newer version that I should make symlink to, as I'm with 64 bit Lucid Lynx.
The command "sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2" from the guide returns:
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: Couldn't find package libgtk1.2
I'll appreciate any help and I guess it will be useful to update the guide for Lucid.  :Smile:

----------


## faisalmehmood

I am using the game but some problem in your site open a blank page  this site  :Popcorn:

----------


## Thoringian Penguin

Hi, I tried to install x³-Reunion wo Times:
First via the Autorun-Installer, what copied all into my home-folder, but this programs can start(maybe because no root-rights?).
Second with 

```
sudo sh linux32 /media/X3_Linux/setup.sh
```

, because in the german Ubuntuusers-Wiki it was written so. Now I can start Reunion, but I get this Error: 

```
Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load module "libcanberra-gtk-module.so": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
x3 2.5-sse2, built for i386
Segmentation Fault: Yes, of course I bought enough shields to defend the shi...

This is a BUG, please report it to http://support.linuxgamepublishing.com
Stack dump:
{
    [0xf76fd400]
    /lib32/libc.so.6(vsprintf+0x8c) [0xf6bca3ac]
    /lib32/libc.so.6(sprintf+0x2b) [0xf6bb24ab]
    x3() [0x81781de]
    x3() [0x817dacc]
    x3() [0x81527a1]
    x3() [0x817617e]
    x3() [0x80cb035]
    x3() [0x81503c6]
    /lib32/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0xf6b81bd6]
    x3(XOpenDisplay+0x91) [0x804fa55]
}
```

Should I do it like it´s written here or something else?

Edit: I tried it without linux32, same result. I hope the Suport of LGP can help me.

Regards

PS: My English is not the best, if you didn´t understand anything, please ask.

----------


## xseoer

wow!
Too rich!  :KDE Star:

----------


## texaswriter

Dark Horizons> Downloaded this like twice and keep getting checksum errors. Does somebody have another download link.  :Sad:  



```

linux32 sh DarkHorizons.sh Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+266' for reading: No such file or directoryError in checksums: 2227241501 is different from 609708321 


```

----------


## Sexraider

Awesome list, I've found new games to play!  :Very Happy:

----------


## texaswriter

Battle of Survival> Ubuntu 10.04, Dell.. 

after running "scons" command, yields this error: 




> user@user-usercomputer:~/Downloads/boswars-2.6.1-linux$ scons
> 
> scons: *** No SConstruct file found.
> File "/usr/lib/scons/SCons/Script/Main.py", line 858, in _main

----------


## Penguin=)

Thanks, great list.

But im sure there is many more games then that.
Check out http://ubuntugames.com there is a whole massive list there! :KDE Star:

----------

